# Clarion Poodles (Minis/Toys)



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think Clarion has the best looking Minis I have seen ! Her minis look like standard poodles , which is highly desired !

She is not only a great breeder but a VERY HUMBLE person. I met her at a show and told her her dogs are just stunning and she thanked me and was so happy with my comments. 

Other than that I have no clue about her bloodline since I am more into standards. Many people rave about her and I think you found a fantastic breeder. There is another member on here who has a clarion poodle ( I will look them up forgot their screen name)


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

My miniature puppy is not fully a Clarion breeding, but has enough Clarion in his background that I consider him closely associated with them! His father is Clarion CoDIAC Clarion Poodles And he has Minarets Reach To The Stars on both sides of his pedigree Clarion Poodles

He is 17 weeks old tomorrow, and so far I am thrilled with him. He is very intelligent, highly driven (a real retriever, he's always got something in his mouth) and very social. I have had to do some work with him in some areas, but I think those are more to do with him being a singleton puppy than his pedigree.

Anyway, based on my experience with a partial Clarion poodle so far, I would highly recommend them. Paddleaddict on here has a Clarion mini poodle called Jager. I don't know anything about the Clarion toys.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I love Clarion Poodles. I would get a dog from them in a second.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I live in the Bay Area too and when I was looking for a poodle earlier in Spring, I talked to Ms. Kennedy and she's very patient, kind and knowledgable. She didn't push me to buy one of her dogs. Instead, she listened to my needs and tried to do the best match for both her puppies and her potential clients. Unfortunately the only mini she had back then was black and my husband really doesn't want a black and the toy that she had was a tiny toy and she explained to me that a tiny toy might not be the best fit for us, which I agree, since my husband and I might start a family.

I ended up getting a mini silver from another breeder. Ms. Kennedy even emailed me and followed up on our case! She really cares about poodles, not just hers.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

If we move back to the mainland, and we are in the market for another mini, Clarion is one of the first breeders I will contact!


----------

